# Pregunta sobre mezclador con opamp



## chugus (Ene 4, 2010)

Hola gente, despues de haber recopilado mucha info por el foro he encontrado un circuito que me sirve y lo modifique para que se adapte a lo que yo necesito. 

Les cuento que estoy haciendo una potencia de 30w y quiero adaptarle un mixer entre la entrada de señal estreo y un microfono. Por lo tanto el operacional esta configurado como sumador.

Quisiera saber si esta bien conectado en el diagrama el tema de las entradas de señal y la tension que no se si estara correcta. Lo voy a alimentar con +-15Vcc.

PD: si quisiera adaptarle un control de tonos, se podria poner acontinuacion? o habria que adaptar la impedancia entre la salida de este sumador y la entrada del control de tonos?? (el control de tono lo tengo ya montado y funcionando si se precisa el circuito lo subo sin ningun problema)

Desde ya muchas gracias.

Saludos.


Circuito Modelo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 4, 2010)

Te recomiendo que sigas buscando y aprendiendo, por que ese circuito que has posteado NO ES UN MEZCLADOR.
Mas allá de un "cable" que une ambas entradas del A.O. y que seguramente está mal puesto, ese A.O. está operando como restador de la suma de cada entrada 
En otras palabras, si no tenés señal de línea, del micrófonono vas a sacarle nada, ya que resta ambas señales que salen del pote del micrófono dinámico (que además tiene muy alta impedancia para el uso que vas a darle), con lo que la señal de salida es 0 volt.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ene 4, 2010)

La forma sensilla de hacerlo, es mediante un sumador inversor:







Pensa que para el oido humano es indistinto el cambio de fase, por ende resulta igual usar un sumador inversor que un no inversor.


----------



## chugus (Ene 4, 2010)

> Te recomiendo que sigas buscando y aprendiendo


 
Es lo que estoy haciendo, no??? Posteo aqui en el foro para aprender. Igualmente gracias por el comentario.



> La forma sensilla de hacerlo, es mediante un sumador inversor:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Es lo que pense desde un principio pero me parecia que no podria hacerce directamente mezclando las señales asi por asi...

En base a tu esquema arme como quedarian las entradas mezcladas integrandolas al pre con control de tonos..

Seria algo asi...

Es correcto esto?? Desdee ya muchas gracias...

Saludos..


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 4, 2010)

Hola.

El canal R está puesto a tierra, por lo que no sonará.
Une los extremos de las resistencias de 22K de los canales R y L y conectalos al condensador de entrada del primer operacional.
Elimina una resitencia de 22K, la que sale del potenciómetro del Micro y que a tierra (+ del primer operacional).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ene 4, 2010)

Tiene razon el amigo de arriba. Deberias conectar todas las señales a la pata "-" del operacional, la "+" a tierra. Osea todas las R de 22k deberian ir a "-", osea:

R -> Pote -> 22k -> "-"
L -> Pote -> 22k -> "-"
MIC -> Pote -> 22k -> "-"

Tene en cuenta que a la salida obtendras algo completamente mezclado, y ecualizado, pero mono.


----------



## chugus (Ene 4, 2010)

> El canal R está puesto a tierra, por lo que no sonará.


 
Si, que tonto no lo note...



> Une los extremos de las resistencias de 22K de los canales R y L y conectalos al condensador de entrada del primer operacional.
> Elimina una resitencia de 22K, la que sale del potenciómetro del Micro y que a tierra (+ del primer operacional).


 
Creo que ahi esta... Seria algo como esto??? Echenle un vistazo..

Gracias..


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 4, 2010)

Hola.

Así está mejor.

Suerte.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## chugus (Ene 5, 2010)

Ok, muchas gracias a los que colaboraron, lo voy a montar según el diseño y cualquier cosa les cuento.

Saludos y gracias nuevamente.

Leo.


----------

